# Solved: Microsoft SQL Server 2008 & IIS7



## IsolatedSnail (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I really hope someone here has the ability and the time to offer me a hand. This post will probably be a little long, but I want to explain myself clearly. I'm a senior in college right now and for our Senior Development project we were assigned to build two smartphone application, one for iPhone and one for Android for our city government. These apps both need to interact with a database. Last week our city government kindly informed us that they did not want to use mySQL and PHP, but preferred to use all MS products. They have purchased a Windows 2008 Server for us and made it readily available online. We have the database schema and the website credentials, now we just need to figure out how to get a connection string for our database on that server. Once we have a connection string, we can start building the .net page to allow us to interact with the database.

We currently have the database built and setup in Microsoft SQL Server Management. We are very lost and confused on how to move forward from this point. We know we need to somehow get the database into the "data" directory and then create a connection string using IIS7, but none of our group members have ever worked with Microsoft products this in depth before.

Can anyone point me to any help tools or maybe post a fairly simple step-by-step guide for getting a database into the data directory and setting it up with a connection string/determining what that connection string would be?

I would be GREATLY appreciative. If I need to rebuild the database I and perform some steps in the beginning of implementing the database schema for it to be in the data directory, I can delete the database and start over. I'm just extremely confused on how to get this database to where we can access it via a connection string.

Thank you very much.

Kyle


----------



## deserttech (Apr 19, 2011)

I think this link may help you.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=08E52AC2-1D62-45F6-9A4A-4B76A8564A2B

And this link is for a Microsoft Database Publishing Wizard
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...C5-BF17-42E0-A410-371A838E570A&displaylang=en

And these guys are all about connection strings
http://www.connectionstrings.com/access

Cheers


----------



## IsolatedSnail (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, I really appreciate the links. We were actually able to work out our problems the next day with the help of one of my friends who is the server admin for a small company. We were using SQL Express instead of the full blown SQL. Which apparently, most server admins know that SQL Express doesn't automatically allow you to connect remotely. You have to change a few settings and turn off some firewalls. No one in my group realized that, I guess it's a live and learn type of thing. I did go read through your links though, they are still extremely helpful. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------

